# Littleone

## neR

,

----------


## neR

: 

http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=d15qg-2ft0m
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=d15qg-2fmp2
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=d15qg-2fzc6

http://www.ntagil.org/sozpolitika/podari_semyu.php
-        http://sverdlovsk.opekaweb.ru/children.php

----------


## SKate

http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=7x5ci-y93w
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=7x5ci-yffg

----------

.   -  .   . ,  (),  .

 .    2003. http://www.sirota-rk.ru/4uss1


 ., 2010 .. http://www.sirota-rk.ru/2xca6

----------

..  .
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=ceond-235wo

1.  .
 ceond-235wo




2.http://www.usynovite.ru/child/sibling/?id=ceond-235wo -  .
 . 3. . 
 ceond-23c88




  :
, 

    2012

----------

!
 .    2004 ,     2006 .      .   ,    .   ,     .
 .,   ,  .   .
http://changeonelife.ru/videopasspor...vskaya-oblast/
  ,    ,  .

----------


## Repka012

> !
>  .    2004 ,     2006 .      .   ,    .   ,     .
>  .,   ,  .   .
> http://changeonelife.ru/videopasspor...vskaya-oblast/
>   ,    ,  .

----------


## agiana

.   ,   .   2  .
  :      .


 .

  : 
    2009
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=anh3b-awey


 .

  : 
    2011
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=anh3b-15g9n

----------

.,  2006 . http://sirota-lo.ru/y5qi7



.,  2003 . http://sirota-lo.ru/0msx6



 ,  2004 . http://sirota-lo.ru/neqc3

----------


## agiana

* .,  2003 .,  .,  2004 .*
  .   ?
 
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=dceav-1m4r5
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=dceav-1lyfl
    ,          .       ,     ,       . ,          .
  ,    .        ,    .             ,        .            .
  

http://changeonelife.ru/videopasspor...nskaya-oblast/

----------

